# Mamme, sobillare è reato



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2011)

*Mamme, sobillare è reato*

*Mamme, sobillare è reato*
Di Debora Alberici

Commette reato la mamma affidataria che mette il figlio  contro il padre, negandogli di vederlo e inducendolo a rifiutare ogni  tipo di rapporto o incontro. Lo ha sancito la Corte di cassazione che,  con la sentenza numero 35513 del 29 settembre 2011, ha confermato la  condanna penale, per aver eluso i provvedimenti del giudice, nei  confronti di una mamma che aveva messo la figlia piccola contro il padre  negandogli la possibilità di vederla e provocando nella bambina un  sentimento di rifiuto verso l'altro genitore. Per questo il marito  l'aveva denunciata più volte. 

Nel 2006 il tribunale di Trieste l'aveva  condannato ai sensi dell'articolo 388 del codice penale (elusione di un  ordine del giudice) a quattro mesi di reclusione con la condizionale e  il beneficio della non menzione. Poi la Corte d'Appello aveva ridotto la  pena a 600 euro di multa. In particolare, ad avviso del giudice  distrettuale c'era stato un notevole condizionamento psicologico sulla  bimba di quattro anni, tanto da determinare nella minore «il rifiuto a  coltivare un equilibrato rapporto con il padre». Lei si era difesa  davanti alla Suprema corte sostenendo che l'uomo era aggressivo e che  avrebbe voluto risparmiare alla figlia «il trauma di incontri  forzati». Una tesi, questa, respinta dagli Ermellini secondo cui «il  pesante condizionamento psicologico esercitato dall'imputata sulla  minore, infatti, aveva determinato in costei, come accertato dai servizi  sociali, un forte disagio, sino al punto da indurla al rifiuto della  figura paterna, atteggiamento certamente non riconducibile a una  consapevole capacità di autodeterminazione della minore, che all'epoca  della separazione dei genitori aveva solo quattro anni». Tale  situazione, chiaramente indicativa della incapacità della mamma di  garantire alla figlia un normale rapporto con la figura paterna,  favorendo tale rapporto ed evitando qualunque interferenza sullo stesso  delle problematiche interne alla coppia, aveva provocato l'intervento  del tribunale per i minorenni a tutela della minore.

In altre parole ad  avviso del Collegio di legittimità, la motivazione dei giudici di merito  non era né illogica né contraddittoria, anche se parte della condotta  della donna era stata indotta dall'aggressività del marito. ll  comportamento di quest'ultimo, nel quale la donna individua la  principale causa del rifiuto della minore di incontrare il padre, deve  invece essere letto, secondo «la persuasiva e coerente ricostruzione dei  giudici di merito, come l'espressione reattiva, nell'ambito del  rapporto conflittuale tra i due coniugi separati, alla sistematica  elusione da parte della madre del provvedimento giudiziario concernente  l'affidamento della figlia minore, tanto che l'ex marito in più  occasioni aveva dovuto sollecitare l'intervento dei Carabinieri e si era  visto costretto a sporgere ripetute querele contro la moglie, che, a  sua volta, aveva irrigidito sempre più il suo atteggiamento». Anche la  Procura generale del Palazzaccio aveva chiesto di confermare la  condanna. 


30/09/2011 
http://www.italiaoggi.it/news/dettaglio_news.asp?id=201109301123428004&chkAgenzie=ITALIAOGGI&sez=newsPP&titolo=Mamme, sobillare è reato


----------

